# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Записи регистра сведений стали не уникальными

## neploho

Добрый день. При обновлении конфигурации (Зарплата и Управление персоналом Базовая с версии 2.5.130.2 до 3.1.8.246) доходит до реорганизации информации и появляется ошибка: "Записи регистра сведений стали не уникальными. ГрафикРаботыПоВидамВремен  и"

Кнопка "Принять" не активна и обновление не завершается. Подскажите, что можно сделать в этой ситуации?

----------


## DoCaru

зайдите в базу и посмотрите записи. скорее всего в новой версии нет некоторых измерений и поэтому записи становятся неуникальными. я лично пару раз полностью очищал подобный регистр. Они как правило в новой версии вообще не нужны

----------

neploho (20.02.2019)

----------


## neploho

К сожалению не очень силен во внутреннем устройстве 1с, подскажите, как очистить регистр?

----------


## DoCaru

выделяешь все и Del

----------

neploho (20.02.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день. При обновлении конфигурации (Зарплата и Управление персоналом Базовая с версии 2.5.130.2 до 3.1.8.246) доходит до реорганизации информации и появляется ошибка: "Записи регистра сведений стали не уникальными. ГрафикРаботыПоВидамВремен  и"
> 
> Кнопка "Принять" не активна и обновление не завершается. Подскажите, что можно сделать в этой ситуации?


С версии 2.5 на 3.1 нельзя перейти обновлением конфигурации. Создаете чистую базу 3.1 при запуске откроется помощник перехода с предыдущих версий 
http://programmist1s.ru/perehod-s-1s...-5-na-zup-3-0/

----------

neploho (20.02.2019)

----------


## neploho

Спасибо, способ с помошником перехода сработал.

ПОдскажите, мне еще нужно обновить Бухгалтерию базовую до 3 версии, на данный момент обновился до 2.0.65.10, переход на 3.0.... вроде как можно с 2.0.65.18 или 20, но нигде не могу найти живых ссылок на обновления. Или может есть какой то другой способ обновиться?

----------


## neploho

Кто нибудь может поделиться ссылками на старые конфигурации, типа 11 или 18, с которой уже можно на 3ку прыгнуть?

----------


## Fltr

> Кто нибудь может поделиться ссылками на старые конфигурации, типа 11 или 18, с которой уже можно на 3ку прыгнуть?


Все обновления есть здесь
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------


## neploho

Я нашел ссылки на нужные версии в той теме, но файлов уже там нет (

----------


## Fltr

> Я нашел ссылки на нужные версии в той теме, но файлов уже там нет (


Какие файлы нужны? Разве по ссылкам их нет?

----------


## neploho

> Какие файлы нужны? Разве по ссылкам их нет?


Вот это, например:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.65.19 от 25.03.2016 (ни одна из ссылок не содержит файлов, некоторые файлообменники уже даже не существуют). После 19 хочу попробовать обновиться до "Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.43.155 от 29.03.2016", но и там все ссылки уже умерли. Нашел еще этот пост, но там хоть и указано что есть ссылки на 1.6, 2.0 и 3.0, но ссылки внутри только на 3ку.

----------


## Fltr

> Вот это, например:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.65.19 от 25.03.2016 (ни одна из ссылок не содержит файлов, некоторые файлообменники уже даже не существуют). После 19 хочу попробовать обновиться до "Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.43.155 от 29.03.2016", но и там все ссылки уже умерли. Нашел еще этот пост, но там хоть и указано что есть ссылки на 1.6, 2.0 и 3.0, но ссылки внутри только на 3ку.


Вы смотрите в вечном архиве или в постах? В вечном архиве все есть

----------


## neploho

> Вы смотрите в вечном архиве или в постах? В вечном архиве все есть


Спасибо! Действительно смотрю по постам, а в самом первом все ссылки закреплены...

----------

